# The official update on the charging kit



## SCTeslaMan (9 mo ago)

There it is, officially.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

I feel better that it was only decoupled, cool name for maximizing profits. The critics keep forgetting that Elon gave us premium connected catquest.


----------

